# www.Franken-Rider.de als Tour-Plattform in Franken



## Ganion (26. August 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe jetzt mal einige Zeit die Threads hier angeschaut und mir ist aufgefallen, dass viele gerne auch mit anderen Mitgliedern hier im Forum fahren gehen würden... nur die Termine kriegt man schlecht koordiniert.

Wir haben für andere Events ne ganz gute Lösung gefunden und wir können  das hier ja auch mal versuchen.

Unter der Domain www.Franken-Rider.de kommt ihr auf eine Group bei Amiando (Design muss ich mal noch verändern) und dort könnt ihr eure Rides einstellen. Der Vorteil ist, dass alle Touren so auch gefunden werden und die Meeting-Spots auch auf einer Google-Map jeweils angezeigt werden.

Ausserdem können sich interessierte Mitfahrer auch bei der jeweiligen Tour eintragen und der Organisator hat einen Überblick, wer wann kommen möchte.

Alternativ kann man bei einem Event auch verschiedene Datumsangebote machen und sieht dann, wann mehr Leute können.

Wäre doch ne feine Sache, wenn wir dadurch alle besser zusammenkommen würden - mich langweilt es auf jeden Fall im Moment immer alleine zu fahren...

Also probiert es mal aus und gebt Feedback.


----------



## Riddick (27. August 2007)

Ganion schrieb:
			
		

> (...) mir ist aufgefallen, dass viele gerne auch mit anderen Mitgliedern hier im Forum fahren gehen würden... nur die Termine kriegt man schlecht koordiniert.


Hat bis jetzt eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert. Allerdings besteht im Gegensatz zu 2006 dieses Jahr sehr wenig Nachfrage; keine Ahnung warum.  Letztes Jahr gab's spätestens jedes zweite Wochenende 'ne schöne Tour, doch heuer ist's leider absolut ruhig.  



> Unter der Domain www.Franken-Rider.de kommt ihr auf eine Group bei Amiando (Design muss ich mal noch verändern) und dort könnt ihr eure Rides einstellen. Der Vorteil ist, dass alle Touren so auch gefunden werden und die Meeting-Spots auch auf einer Google-Map jeweils angezeigt werden.


Mich stört schon mal, dass man sich erst anmelden muss, um überhaupt was zu sehen.  Hier kann jeder reinschauen und bei Interesse vorbeikommen, bzw. mitfahren, auch wenn er nicht im Forum angemeldet ist.  

Und die Aussage, "... allerdings ist das Hauptforum *noch* hier..." halte ich auch für sehr grenzwertig. 

Dein Engagement in allen Ehren, aber ich habe hier lieber alles "unter einem Dach" (inkl. Last Minute Biking). Sollte sich Deine Idee etablieren, bin ich gerne bereit, meine momentane Meinung dazu nochmal zu überdenken, aber wirklich viel Hoffnung hab' ich nicht. Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (27. August 2007)

@ ganion,

wie schon riddick geschrieben hat gibt es hier auf der Seite das Last Minute Biking. bisher haben aber die vielzahl an usern im frankenforum eigene threads zur verabredung entwickelt und das funktioniert auch gut so  ich sehe also keinerlei handlungsbedarf.

grüße coffee

P.S. riddick  im herbst gehts wieder los, versprochen


----------



## Beerchen (27. August 2007)

Das Last Minute Biking ist eine prima Sache, und funktioniert einwandfrei  



Riddick schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr gab's spätestens jedes zweite Wochenende 'ne schöne Tour, doch heuer ist's leider absolut ruhig.


Könntest ja auch mal was sagen  
Ich wär wahrscheinlich mitgefahren  



Coffee schrieb:


> P.S. riddick  im herbst gehts wieder los, versprochen


Aber erst nach dem obligatorischem Pizzaplauder mit integriertem Kili-Foto-angucken  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Coffee (27. August 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Aber erst nach dem obligatorischem Pizzaplauder mit integriertem Kili-Foto-angucken
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



jawoll 

coffee


----------



## Ganion (27. August 2007)

Moin Moin,

na ja - wenn es nicht nötig ist, kann es auch dümpeln - kein Problem. Ich hatte nur den Eindruck, dass die ganzen Ausfahrten in Threads nicht so transparent sind und doch die Features von Amiando eine ganz gute Ergänzung wären - gerade die Zusagen/ Absagen und Maps-Einbindung etc finde ich schon praktisch.



> Und die Aussage, "... allerdings ist das Hauptforum noch hier..." halte ich auch für sehr grenzwertig.



Da ist wieder das klassische Problem der schriftlichen Kommunikation.... ich wollte damit eigentlich aussagen, dass es an der Pinwand keinen Sinn macht, eine neue "Forumsplattform" zu schaffen - sondern dass das Forum hier bleiben soll (habe auch keine Lust noch ein Forum zu betreuen). Aber so kommen Sachen eben manchmal auch falsch rüber.


----------



## Coffee (27. August 2007)

dann sag doch mal was hier das "last minute biking" nicht hat aber deine seite?

die leute nutzen hier sowieso mehr das verabreden in threads udn das funktioniert bisher sehr gut. vielelicht musst du dich nur etwas mehr einlesen 

coffee


----------



## Ganion (28. August 2007)

Hi Coffee,

na ja - ich hab mir das Last-Minute-Biking schon angeschaut - nur leider wird es eben in Franken nicht genutzt.

Klar über die Threads kannst du dir auch was raussuchen, aber ich finde das etwas zeitintensiv :-(

Na ja - die Amiando-Plattform hat sicherlich ähnliche Features - wir nutzen das eben in anderen Sportarten intensiver und haben nur positives Feedback dazu bekommen.

Aber generell - ich will kein Forum aufmachen, sondern eigentlich nur die offenen Termine in Franken etwas beleben... die Plattform ist mir letztlich egal und wenn Franken-Rider dazu nicht genutzt wird, dann war es eben ein Versuch und Angebot  

Ich will letztlich da eh einen Tourblog oder so was starten, wo ich dann auch die gefahrenen GPS-Tracks hochladen kann. Da muss ich aber erstmal ans Programmieren kommen.... die Zeit.

Von dem her - nicht böse nehmen  und wenn ihr das als "Konkurrenz" seht, können wir natürlich auch die Links rausnehmen.

Zu deiner Frage:
Die Kerninfos sind natürlich gleich -
- im Detail fehlt mir eigentlich hauptsächlich ein RSS-Feed zu meiner "abonierten" Gegend oder eine Benachrichtigung über neue Touren in meiner Gegend.
- zu sehen, wer noch mitfährt
- und - ok man kann auch Events mit Obulus planen - Rennen etc.

Hast du dir die Amiando-Seite mal angeschaut?


----------



## Coffee (29. August 2007)

ja, angesehen habe ich mir natürlich deine seite. aber vermutlich werden es ebenso wenige franken nutzen da es, wie du ja selbst erkannt hast, auch hier kaum einer nutzt. die meisten verabreden sich wirklich hier über die threads. ist einfach so und funktioniert eigentlich auch prima  ist irgendwie kommunikativer 

grüße coffee


----------

